# Ford axle ratings for f250 and 350s?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Ford gurus...Ive found a LOT of f250s 2005-2007s with the 5200lb front axle online, many owners dont even list what axle it has.

questions..

A. What is the minimum that any superduty axle is with the snow plow prep package?
B. Ive heard the 5600lb axle is the minimum for a normal 8' plow or larger on a diesel superduty, 6000lb being better , is this true?
c. It appears the 5200lb axle f250s definitely sit lower in the front than their 5600lb or larger f250 counterparts?

Im looking for a truck to be able to plow with this winter, F350 being my primary choice, really really want a crew cab and long bed if possible but will settle for a short bed too. I know my 06 F350 now has NO problem with the weight of a 8'2" power V XT huge boss snow plow with no front leveling kit or anything and itts got the 6k front axle.

and whats it take really to increase payload/capacity from the f250 05+ to an f350 capacity? Ive seen 10 different axle weight ratings so far :/ . Can you just add front leveling spacers and rear add a leaf to the f250s and now carry similar weight as my f350? Im concerned because of the plow weight up front, the height of the front to carry the plow and the rear payload is usually at least 1k less than my f350, which i load up pretty well with a skid of salt and another 600lbs for the spreader plus salt in that too.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I had a 2004 F250 6.0L Diesel with the 4800 lb front end and I had a plow on it and now I have a 2006 F350 with the 5.4L V8 with the 5200lb front end. I know you can also get the 5600 lb in the F350 with the diesel.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

this is what i know but may be wrong. 
99-04 SD's have a 5200lb front axle, depending on which package you get you can have springs from 4400-6000 lbs.
the 05-08 have a 6000 lb rated front axle, i am not sure about the spring ratings but they probably depend on which package you choose.


----------



## Saltydawg (May 12, 2008)

I have an 07 F-250 w/ 5.4 gasser and its a regular cab, 8ft bed. Tow and plow package. It has the 5200lb front axle.

Carries my 8ft Western and 1000 lbs in the bed very well.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

You can just swap in heavier coil springs on the 2005+ F250 and F350


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

How hard and expensive is it to swap the coil springs.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Cooter24;630454 said:


> How hard and expensive is it to swap the coil springs.


If you have any mechanical ability and a few hundred dollars probably under $250. It can be done in less than 2 hrs. If you have ever put a cat back exhaust on a truck, you can handle this swap


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

my 2000 F-350 v10 has 5200 lb. front end and carries a boss 9.2 V with no problem..


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have an 03 6.0 Diesel with 5200 front end. My boss 9.2 feels a little heavy on the front but it doesn't sag much. If your running a poly V on the front on your current truck and your ok with it. You'll be fine with whatever else you would like to put on this new truck. The poly V is pretty heavy.


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

i have a 2002 f-250 diesel with a 4800# front axle i think. I put 6000# springs on it and it drops about 1/2 inch when i raise my 9'2" boss polly V


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Spring rating does not mean squat.You could easily put heavy springs under a weak axle and it will still break.You need a heavy axle from the get go and go with springs to level everything from there.


----------

